# Looking for grazing south east (oxon/west berks border)



## Chinchilla (18 November 2017)

I am looking for grazing for well behaved 2 x small horses and 2 x small ponies in South East Oxfordshire. 
Full DIY with running water and field shelter(s) please. Diligent land managers happy to poo pick daily, horses all wormed etc. 
Happy to provide more details and references on request!


----------

